# Yucky food thread....



## mzdee (Apr 30, 2011)

is there something that you CANNOT understand why people eat it?Please post it here,,,,can be anything at all foodwise...a condiment...a dish...a recipe...your dads fried eggs,,,mcdonadls salads...really anything
a food so vile to you if it were between starving or eating it,,,you very well may choose starving,,,lol
its just for fun...so lets have fun
Ill start
olive loaf
mayo
egg salad


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 30, 2011)

Cauliflower.  No one eats it unless it's smothered in something to hide the lack of flavor.


----------



## mzdee (Apr 30, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Cauliflower.  No one eats it unless it's smothered in something to hide the lack of flavor.


awww...i love cauliflower...lol
raw,,,cooked,,,
i know most people find it horrid tough.we prolly have it once a week at my house


----------



## CraigC (Apr 30, 2011)

Lima beans and chickpeas. I like a lot more vegis than most folks I know, but I just can't stand those two.

Craig


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 30, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Cauliflower.  No one eats it unless it's smothered in something to hide the lack of flavor.



Ya know that stuff is kinda a blank palette


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 30, 2011)

mzdee said:


> awww...i love cauliflower...lol
> raw,,,cooked,,,
> i know most people find it horrid tough.we prolly have it once a week at my house




That's OK.  I like olive loaf, mayonnaise and egg salad!


----------



## mzdee (Apr 30, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> That's OK.  I like olive loaf, mayonnaise and egg salad!


bwahhahahahahah

i think egg sald is just WRONG
shudders.DH loves it and i just cant make it,,,,


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 30, 2011)

Brussels Sprouts...horrid stuff!


----------



## PattY1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Fish Taco's  I just had some pre-vomit salivation in my mouth just typing that! Call it a Fish Wrap and I am ok with that. I just associate Taco's with meat.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 30, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Brussels Sprouts...horrid stuff!



Second that.  Also,  Sweet potatoes with marshmallows, liver and onions.  Blech.

Love fish tacos, especially in Mexico.


----------



## MSC (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL when I read the title of this thread I thought you'd be talking about grub ranging from the exotic to the unmentionable.   FWIW I like all the 'yucky' items listed here and so here's my idea of truly "yucky" food, all of which are for "real" and consumed daily by millions.
Still beating cobra heart accompanied by a glass of cobra blood
this from Taipei's "Snake Alley", and while we're there, another absolutely yucky item they love is 'stinky tofu'.  It makes durians smell like roses!
And from Sardinia, the oh so delectable 'casu marzu' cheese which comes complete with live maggots that jump at your eyes.
Then there are 'eyeballs', from fish to lamb and other animals, served up in all sorts of yucky ways.
But must admit to trying and 'liking' Rocky Mountain oysters, so LOL guess it's a matter of degree as to what is yucky and what isn't.
And have also eaten cooked "dead" insects and bugs, but never when they're still alive and kicking, the way millions enjoy them...YUCK!


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 30, 2011)

With the exception of fish tacos (which I found terribly bland) I like all the foods mentioned so far.

The two I don't understand why anyone would eat them are caviar and escargot. They even had to give them fancy names because who would want to eat fish eggs and snails if not tricked into it?!


----------



## CraigC (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara L said:


> With the exception of fish tacos (which I found terribly bland) I like all the foods mentioned so far.
> 
> The two I don't understand why anyone would eat them are caviar and escargot. They even had to give them fancy names because who would want to eat fish eggs and snails if not tricked into it?!


 
You just haven't had the right fish tacos! I like both caviar and snails. I'd love to try sea urchin, but I believe the ones folks eat are from cold water and the ones from our warm waters would not be good. BTW, there is now snail egg "caviar", anybody game?

Craig


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 30, 2011)

One word....tripe. 

For those who don't like Brussels Sprouts, try them roasted, they have a much better flavor.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 30, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> One word....tripe.
> 
> For those who don't like Brussels Sprouts, try them roasted, they have a much better flavor.


I'm with you on tripe.

Cold, marinated Brussels Sprouts are also good if you don't like the cooked flavor.

I like Brussels Sprouts, but you want to find small tender ones. When they are too big, they are often strong and bitter.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 30, 2011)

Pickled lamb tongues!  My Dad used to eat them and they just grossed me out.


----------



## tinlizzie (Apr 30, 2011)

Okra.
Brains.
And Snails.
Oh yeah. Tripe, too.
Blood Pudding.
Yick.  That's not fun to think about.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara L said:


> I'm with you on tripe.
> 
> Cold, marinated Brussels Sprouts are also good if you don't like the cooked flavor.
> 
> I like Brussels Sprouts, but you want to find small tender ones. When they are too big, they are often strong and bitter.


 
The Brussels Sprouts have to be small and tender...so I can swallow them whole without tasting them.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 30, 2011)

Most everything mentioned so far is OK. A few things, such as tripe I don't like, but I wouldn't call "yuck" and be willing to eat if offered as a guest.

My "yuck"... never to pass my lips, is: Blood Sausage, poi or hominy.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 30, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Cauliflower. No one eats it unless it's smothered in something to hide the lack of flavor.


 
i made a cauliflower mash for a side last night. lots of butter mashed in, a little garlic powder and pepper, paprika. then through in so shredded cheese. wonderful and much lower cal. than potatoes.

the one i think is yucky is beef liver. had a bad experience in childhood. won't touch it. in the eye of the beholder, i guess.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sardines.

I've never had fish tacos, but when I went out with my girlfriends from HS while I was in MN, one ordered walleye tacos...to die for. I ordered bourbon wings because I don't make wings at home--but I was sorry I didn't order the walleye tacos. She was nice enough to let me sample <g>. The walleye was deep fried, the sauce was a "not quite mild" salsa verde, and the toppings were lettuce, tomatoes, and cheese (that Mexican cheese of which I can never remember the name). Soft flour taco shells. I've got some walleye in the freezer and I'm planning fish tacos soon.


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 30, 2011)

A-1 Steak Sauce just a nasty way to ruin a good steak
Lima Beans
Sardines 
Anchovies


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 30, 2011)

Every time I've said I don't like brussel sprouts someone tells me what to do so I'll like them. It's just not important to me to make the effort. 
There are really few things on the average Western table I wouldn't try, or don't like.  I even like tripe if it's prepared well.

All of the truly weird and nasty stuff mentioned by CWS on post #11 are without a doubt out of the question.  In addition to those things, I would add 
dogs, cats, horses, rodents, mammal sea animals , primates, reptiles, elephant and a host of other things.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 30, 2011)

[QUOTE="Barbara L"

The two I don't understand why anyone would eat them are caviar and escargot. They even had to give them fancy names because who would want to eat fish eggs and snails if not tricked into it?! [/QUOTE]


LOVE them both.  Good caviar does not taste fishy, and escargot in garlic butter...mmmmmmm. Like really chewy mushrooms.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 30, 2011)

Grandpa's blood sausage.  Great grandma's head cheese made from a real pig's head (nightmares).  Menudo (made with tripe).  And Brussels sprouts no matter how they are prepared.


----------



## Hoot (Apr 30, 2011)

Oops... I reckon I am in the wrong thread....I like all of this stuff!!!
Don't mind me... I will just quietly slip out the door...


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 30, 2011)

> All of the truly weird and nasty stuff mentioned by CWS on post #11 are without a doubt out of the question.



Whoops, MSC was the poster on #11


----------



## kadesma (Apr 30, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Brussels Sprouts...horrid stuff!


AWWWWW PF not my precious Sprouts. Golly gee I love em roasted
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 30, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Grandpa's blood sausage.  Great grandma's head cheese made from a real pig's head (nightmares).  Menudo (made with tripe).  And Brussels sprouts no matter how they are prepared.


One day I'll tell you about my run in with head cheese, As for blood sausage, turn me loose every Feb and I'll eat those babies til I can't eat another bite. Love em.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara L said:


> With the exception of fish tacos (which I found terribly bland) I like all the foods mentioned so far.
> 
> The two I don't understand why anyone would eat them are caviar and escargot. They even had to give them fancy names because who would want to eat fish eggs and snails if not tricked into it?!


Shame on you Barb. I love both of them, especially the snails, don't look at them as garden pigs look at them as lettuce eaters I know they look dirty but after they run barefoot through the ceansing lettuce they are pristine. YUM with butter and garlic. Caviar, is rather fishy but oh so good atop deviled eggs. OK you made me hungry
kadesi


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 30, 2011)

kadesma said:
			
		

> One day I'll tell you about my run in with head cheese, As for blood sausage, turn me loose every Feb and I'll eat those babies til I can't eat another bite. Love em.
> kades



Cringe.  Memories of an intact severed sow's head sitting on butcher paper on the kitchen table.  Shudder.  Which GG boiled.

Tell about your run in, Kadesma!


----------



## jabbur (Apr 30, 2011)

I cannot stand beef liver, chicken livers or chicken gizzards.  Beef liver literally makes me gag.  One day my mom was cooking it making a liver and onions dish.  It smelled sooo good! I was excited to try it.  First bite and gag.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 30, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Cringe.  Memories of an intact severed sow's head sitting on butcher paper on the kitchen table.  Shudder.  Which GG boiled.
> 
> Tell about your run in, Kadesma!


As a kid I loved head cheese ate it every time I could. One day I came home from school went to the refrigerator to get a glass of lemonade, opened the door and there staring at me was one big hogs head eyes and all intact. I bet my screams can still be heard echoing over the years. I've never eaten that yuk again. Same with the bear paw someone gave gramps to cook for us.YUKITY YUK YUK And as for my grandmother who tried to serve me my pet rabbit, lord love her that was hard to forgive or eat. I didn't it was hard going to bed before dark and with  growling tummy
kades


----------



## chopper (Apr 30, 2011)

Green bean casserole.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 30, 2011)

chopper said:


> Green bean casserole.


 
I have to agree...I'm old enough now that I never have to eat another green bean casserole.  

I like green beans with lemon zest, garlic and sliced almonds.


----------



## simonbaker (Apr 30, 2011)

Nasty food to me is venison(deer meat) Everyone always says you have to try it my way. As far as I am concerned there is no good way to eat it.


----------



## Chef Munky (Apr 30, 2011)

Mushrooms!!!!!

They look horrible. Can't stand how slimy they are. Gummy little things. Reminds me every time I see them of the little slugs the slimy ones that hide under a rock. Grosses me out. I can't handle even looking at food pics that have them in it. 
I have issues with them. Excuse me while I work it out..

Munky.


----------



## PattY1 (Apr 30, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> Nasty food to me is venison(deer meat) Everyone always says you have to try it my way. As far as I am concerned there is no good way to eat it.




:What he said:


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 30, 2011)

PattY1 said:
			
		

> :What he said:



Deer sausage is delish, venison any other way:  yuck.

Mmmmmmushrooms!  And snails, and good caviar!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara L said:


> With the exception of fish tacos (which I found terribly bland) I like all the foods mentioned so far.
> 
> The two I don't understand why anyone would eat them are caviar and escargot. They even had to give them fancy names because who would want to eat fish eggs and snails if not tricked into it?!



I grew up eating fried cod eggs. They aren't bad. I suspect they could be quite yummy. I like nice, pink, salmon "caviar". I don't think I have had the really good stuff, but I would like to try it. The less good stuff is yummy. Sour cream or crème fraiche go well with caviar.

As to escargot, I find them bland and rubbery. The sauce is excellent. It would go well with mushrooms and they would fit nicely in those special bowl/plate things they use to serve escargot. Now, sea snails, that's a whole 'nother story. Lots of yummy flavour and not usually as rubbery.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 30, 2011)

I like venison. It's a really nice red meat. Most people that I have served it to didn't realize it wasn't beef until I told them.

Now I hear that venison from a deer that a hunter put across the hood of his car and then drove home a hundred miles or more tastes some peculiar.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 30, 2011)

kadesma said:
			
		

> As a kid I loved head cheese ate it every time I could. One day I came home from school went to the refrigerator to get a glass of lemonade, opened the door and there staring at me was one big hogs head eyes and all intact. I bet my screams can still be heard echoing over the years. I've never eaten that yuk again. Same with the bear paw someone gave gramps to cook for us.YUKITY YUK YUK And as for my grandmother who tried to serve me my pet rabbit, lord love her that was hard to forgive or eat. I didn't it was hard going to bed before dark and with  growling tummy
> kades



OMG!  Fatal Attraction revisited!  Pet bunny, how traumatic!  Did your mom boil  the whole pig's head too?  Think all the pig parts is a German thing.


----------



## kadesma (May 1, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> OMG!  Fatal Attraction revisited!  Pet bunny, how traumatic!  Did your mom boil  the whole pig's head too?  Think all the pig parts is a German thing.


I have no idea. That beauty was ready to eat when I met it
kades


----------



## justplainbill (May 1, 2011)

Never had a kishka that I enjoyed.
I live in an area that grows both cauliflower and lima beans.  When fresh picked,  they are quite tasty steamed and buttered.  I guess many people have never tasted garden fresh versions of these veggies.
Diving / sea ducks and brant are about the only game meat that I dislike (truly neither fish nor fowl).


----------



## mzdee (May 1, 2011)

Also adding
Cole slaw
Macaroni salad
Ketchup
Mustard
deviled eggs
Rhutabegas
hominy
tarter sauce


----------



## Andy M. (May 1, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> ... I guess many people have never tasted garden fresh versions of these veggies...




I don't think this is a valid assumption.


----------



## justplainbill (May 1, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I don't think this is a valid assumption.


You think it's an invalid assumption that many people have not tasted lima beans and cauliflower that has been picked less than 24 hours prior to consumption?


----------



## Andy M. (May 1, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> You think it's an invalid assumption that many people have not tasted lima beans and cauliflower that has been picked less than 24 hours prior to consumption?



I got the impression from your post that you were suggesting people who disliked lima beans and cauliflower would like them if they tasted the fresher versions you have available in your area.  That's what I thought was not valid.


----------



## chopper (May 1, 2011)

Fried cornmeal mush. My dad loved this. Kids did not!


----------



## mzdee (May 1, 2011)

Also
sweet potatos
bread and butter pickles
Sweet pickles
Cream of wheat
Cooked bell pepper..although i like it raw


----------



## Bigjim68 (May 1, 2011)

I'll try most anything once.  The worst thing I have ever tried was chitlins.  They smell exactly like they taste, and they taste exactly like where they come from.

Some cultures eat cats and dogs.  Even raise them for food.  That is too close to cannibalism for me.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 1, 2011)

As a kid, I loved sardines, till I took one apart and discovered a tiny fish skeleton.  Yech, gross, flehh.  Ack puhh.


----------



## Barbara L (May 1, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Shame on you Barb. I love both of them, especially the snails, don't look at them as garden pigs look at them as lettuce eaters I know they look dirty but after they run barefoot through the ceansing lettuce they are pristine. YUM with butter and garlic. Caviar, is rather fishy but oh so good atop deviled eggs. OK you made me hungry
> kadesi


My dad's ex business partner had an aunt or grandma who picked snails out of the garden, plucked them (live) out of the shells with a bobbypin and ate them. 



taxlady said:


> I grew up eating fried cod eggs. They aren't bad. I suspect they could be quite yummy. I like nice, pink, salmon "caviar". I don't think I have had the really good stuff, but I would like to try it. The less good stuff is yummy. Sour cream or crème fraiche go well with caviar.
> 
> As to escargot, I find them bland and rubbery. The sauce is excellent. It would go well with mushrooms and they would fit nicely in those special bowl/plate things they use to serve escargot. Now, sea snails, that's a whole 'nother story. Lots of yummy flavour and not usually as rubbery.


In half of the stories I have read about people eating escargot, they said they take on the flavor of the sauce they are in (generally garlic), and they described them as like eating garlic flavored rubber balls.


----------



## Bigjim68 (May 1, 2011)

"In half of the stories I have read about people eating escargot, they said they take on the flavor of the sauce they are in (generally garlic), and they described them as like eating garlic flavored rubber balls. "

If escargot taste like a rubber balls, they are overcooked.  In a way they are like clams or oysters.  Just heated through is just right.


----------



## chopper (May 1, 2011)

Let's see...spam, tunafish, pickled beets, and other things that are stinky.


----------



## roadfix (May 1, 2011)

Some dislikes seem to be pretty regional .....your locale.  Understandable.
I can never eat fermented soybeans.  Sticky and gooey....smells terrible too.  Total vomit food.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 1, 2011)

roadfix said:


> Some dislikes seem to be pretty regional .....your locale. Understandable.
> I can never eat fermented soybeans. Sticky and gooey....smells terrible too. Total vomit food.


 
Yes, I've decided I can never even try Natto...I'm curious, but not THAT curious.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 2, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> Nasty food to me is venison(deer meat) Everyone always says you have to try it my way. As far as I am concerned there is no good way to eat it.


 
My pallete must be weird--I can't taste the difference between beef and venison. I grew up on venison--and that is one of the meals I request when I go back to MN. Some say adding juniper berries to it cuts the harsh taste--to me, it has never tasted harsh. I love venison.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 2, 2011)

And--I love escargot. If it is rubbery, it wasn't prepared properly.


----------



## taxlady (May 2, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> My pallete must be weird--I can't taste the difference between beef and venison. I grew up on venison--and that is one of the meals I request when I go back to MN. Some say adding juniper berries to it cuts the harsh taste--to me, it has never tasted harsh. I love venison.



I don't think it's your palette that's weird. I think that venison that was treated properly from the time it was killed has no harsh or "gamey" taste. That's my experience with venison.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 2, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I don't think it's your palette that's weird. I think that venison that was treated properly from the time it was killed has no harsh or "gamey" taste. That's my experience with venison.


 
Depends on what that deer has been eating.  Deer around my old home town taste harsh...they eat primarily sagebrush...those from the mountains are much better tasting.


----------



## taxlady (May 2, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Depends on what that deer has been eating.  Deer around my old home town taste harsh...they eat primarily sagebrush...those from the mountains are much better tasting.



You make a good point. Porcupine is really delicious, but if they have been eating a lot of pine or other conifers, just don't bother with the liver. 

Okay, you might like it if you like spruce beer.


----------



## luvs (May 2, 2011)

overcooked meat. margarine & cool whip. un-trimmed broccoli cooked till it's grey. okra. most types of rice.


----------



## Bigjim68 (May 2, 2011)

luvs said:


> overcooked meat. margarine & cool whip. un-trimmed broccoli cooked till it's grey. okra. most types of rice.


If we ever did dinner together, there would be absolutely nothing on the menu that neither of us liked.  I can't tolerate any of those.


----------



## LPBeier (May 2, 2011)

For me it is shellfish.  I can eat (and do a lot) prawns, shrimp and scallops.  However please don't even let me see or smell oysters, mussels, snails (even when they are called escargot ) or sardines (okay, not a shellfish).  My gag reflex goes into high gear on all these.  Eggs if not flavoured or covered in some way are the same, and PLLLLLEEEEEAAASE don't make them the least bit runny.

I think the only other yuck food for me is liver.  My Mom loved liver and onions and I went through boarding school eating KD made in a little open kettle in my room every Wed because it was liver night and I couldn't stand even being in the dining room!


----------



## luvs (May 2, 2011)

Bigjim68 said:


> If we ever did dinner together, there would be absolutely nothing on the menu that neither of us liked. I can't tolerate any of those.


 

 good!


----------



## Hoot (May 2, 2011)

I reckon my upbringing has only taught me one thing as far as food goes.  I am top of the food chain..... Means I eat ever'thing. Now I understand  about overcooked food. It  can be a less than pleasant experience.  But  for the most part there ain't anything that grows, walks, crawls or  flies that I don't like to eat.  I suppose I am in the minority here. I reckon  that either makes me blessed or just a fool. Either way..... I don't go  hungry.


----------



## simonbaker (May 2, 2011)

Hoot said:


> I reckon my upbringing has only taught me one thing as far as food goes. I am top of the food chain..... Means I eat ever'thing. Now I understand about overcooked food. It can be a less than pleasant experience. But for the most part there ain't anything that grows, walks, crawls or flies that I don't like to eat. I suppose I am in the minority here. I reckon that either makes me blessed or just a fool. Either way..... I don't go hungry.


 I wish I had your stamina


----------



## Dawgluver (May 2, 2011)

Top of the food chain.  Love it!


----------



## taxlady (May 3, 2011)

Can't stand khaki coloured peas. Couldn't stand them even as kid. I love raw peas and am happy with lightly cooked peas.

Haven't had any type of meat that I didn't like if cooked properly. Really dislike overcooked liver.

Don't like a lot of sweet added to vegis: carrots with sweet glaze, sweet potatoes with sweet anything, etc. Can't handle ham with sugary glazes. In fact, when I'm having supper, leave out the sweeteners. Unsweetened applesauce is okay with pork. A small amount of homemade (not green) mint jelly is okay with lamb. Small amounts of chutneys that are hot can be pretty good. No sugar in the barbecue sauce, please.

Oh yeah, cooked salmon makes me gag. Raw, smoked, gravad, or as sushi are fine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 4, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Can't stand khaki coloured peas. Couldn't stand them even as kid. I love raw peas and am happy with lightly cooked peas.
> 
> Haven't had any type of meat that I didn't like if cooked properly. Really dislike overcooked liver.
> 
> ...


 
Me Too!!!


----------



## Somebunny (May 4, 2011)

mzdee said:


> is there something that you CANNOT understand why people eat it?Please post it here,,,,can be anything at all foodwise...a condiment...a dish...a recipe...your dads fried eggs,,,mcdonadls salads...really anything
> a food so vile to you if it were between starving or eating it,,,you very well may choose starving,,,lol
> its just for fun...so lets have fun
> Ill start
> ...


 


mzdee said:


> Also adding
> Cole slaw
> Macaroni salad
> Ketchup
> ...


 
What's left Mzdee?

Not too many foods I won't at least try.  Can't name one veggie I don't like and that includes Brussells Sprouts  Love 'em!


----------



## mzdee (May 4, 2011)

Somebunny said:


> What's left Mzdee?
> 
> Not too many foods I won't at least try.  Can't name one veggie I don't like and that includes Brussells Sprouts  Love 'em!


i know right..i despise all the foods i mentioned and IM FROM THE SOUTH,,,lol
i was SOL at any picnic
i was the"weird" kid
le sighhhh


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 4, 2011)

Somebunny said:


> What's left Mzdee?
> 
> Not too many foods I won't at least try. Can't name one veggie I don't like and that includes Brussells Sprouts Love 'em!


 
Erk!


----------



## taxlady (May 4, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Erk!



That's my Stirling's reaction too. He gets nauseous if he smells them. There was an incident when he was a kid. For reasons I don't understand, an entire field of Brussels sprouts was burned. Apparently, the smell was overwhelming. 

So, even though I like them, I don't get to eat them very often. 

And the kitten is adorable.


----------



## Selkie (May 4, 2011)

All kittens are adorable... unfortunately they grow up into big, dumb cats!


----------



## mzdee (May 4, 2011)

Selkie said:


> All kittens are adorable... unfortunately they grow up into big, dumb cats!



Lol
i haz one of those.he was the cuteeeeeeeest kitteh ever......soso cute
Now....he is a huge cat.....the dumbest  cat ever.i love him to bits...but boy oh boy the poor lil guy is dumb


----------



## luvs (May 4, 2011)

miracle whip & sweet pickles! though i luved the 'sweet pickles' _book_ series as a kiddo!


----------



## jdthompson (May 6, 2011)

I like most foods but I don't like olives, bell peppers and cheese.  Weird...I know.


----------



## justplainbill (May 6, 2011)

Spaghetti squash.


----------



## luvs (May 7, 2011)

jdthompson said:


> I like most foods but I don't like olives, bell peppers and cheese. Weird...I know.


 
took me _years _to accept bell peppers. found them to be bitter. i luv cheese & i luv olives, not much to say 'bout that in a negative manner. to each his/her own, though, huh?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 7, 2011)

What is great about "Yucky Food," it is someone elses "Yummy Food," making more people happy.


----------

